# Technician "cattle call" for Washington DC area



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2010)

From the Stagecraft Mailing List:

> *The DC Theatre Technician Cattle Call Returns!
> *
> The 2010 DC Technician Cattle Call will be held over two days, Sunday
> May 9 from 9:00 AM until 6:00 PM, and Monday May 10 from 9:00 Am until
> ...


Thought some of our members in the DC area might be interested.


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for this news! If SETC doesn't pan out, this will be a lot of help!


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 27, 2010)

Figured I would bump this up as its coming up in about two weeks... 





-w


----------



## ScottT (Apr 27, 2010)

I would... Except I am graduating HS this year and don't have enough pro experience.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2010)

ScottT said:


> I would... Except I am graduating HS this year and don't have enough pro experience.



That's exactly why you should have gone! What level of training and experience do you need to get before you can be seriously considered? You don't know. But by going you will find out. It'll open your eyes to how much you learned in HS vs. what you need to learn before you can do this in the real world. It also could be a great opportunity to network and pick up an internship or volunteer position. Don't have any delusions that you are going to be hired. But go so you can learn how to prepare yourself to seriously compete for those jobs. Every interview, and job fair you can attend will always provide useful reconnaissance information. Maybe you'll find an internship. Maybe someone will be willing to let you volunteer at their space (free education is good education). This industry is all about networking and meeting people. You may meet someone who helps you connect to something down the road that is life changing. 

Present yourself very professionally. Be honest and open that you are a high school student and you realize you are not qualified for the jobs they are offering. However you are looking for a way to just gain knowledge and experience through an internship or volunteer position... not a paid one. Go to an on-line business card place and spend $20 to have a couple hundred classy looking business cards made. In the place on the card where people usually put their business or title put something like, "New High School graduate looking for an internship". Go to the interviews and impress them with how well put together and what a go getter you are. "Hi, I'm graduating from high school. I realize I don't have the training and experience of these other applicants today. But I want to be them some day. Is there a way I could come work at your theater in some sort of volunteer or internship capacity so that I can the experience these other people have?" Give them a card. 

You are not what they are there looking for, so you will stand out in their memory as "that kid with the cards". In a room full of hundreds of people looking for work. It's nice to be memorable and stand out. It's true that many may just say sorry. But every theater likes free labor and who knows what kind of calls you may get.

Unfortunately the event is over, but all you young technicians out there be looking for opportunities like this to meet people and network.


----------



## derekleffew (May 14, 2010)

Seeing as how the event was five days ago... did anyone participate, and was it worthwhile?


----------



## ScottT (May 14, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> That's exactly why you should have gone! What level of training and experience do you need to get before you can be seriously considered? You don't know. But by going you will find out. It'll open your eyes to how much you learned in HS vs. what you need to learn before you can do this in the real world. It also could be a great opportunity to network and pick up an internship or volunteer position. Don't have any delusions that you are going to be hired. But go so you can learn how to prepare yourself to seriously compete for those jobs. Every interview, and job fair you can attend will always provide useful reconnaissance information. Maybe you'll find an internship. Maybe someone will be willing to let you volunteer at their space (free education is good education). This industry is all about networking and meeting people. You may meet someone who helps you connect to something down the road that is life changing.


Actually I got my internship confirmed a few weeks ago doing sound in the DC area! But next time something like this shows up I'll be there.


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2010)

ScottT said:


> Actually I got my internship confirmed a few weeks ago doing sound in the DC area! But next time something like this shows up I'll be there.



Congratulations internships are HUGE and can open amazing doors. Just remember to impress them EVERY day with how eager you are to learn and work. There is always a floor to sweep, coffee to make, and cable to coil. Be eager and happy to do the grunt work. Let the first words out of your mouth always be, "I know how I was taught to do that in high school but is there a particular way you would like me to do it?"


----------



## ScottT (May 15, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> Let the first words out of your mouth always be, "I know how I was taught to do that in high school but is there a particular way you would like me to do it?"



That's been my way of thinking since I was born, and that's what got in interested in theatre... My plan is to keep it for a good long while.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2011)

2011 Edition:

> The 2011 DC Theatre Technician Cattle Call will be held over two days,
> Sunday April 17 from 9:00 AM until 6:00 PM, and Monday April 18 from 9:00 AM until 6:00 PM,
> at the Harman Center for the Arts. Sunday will be devoted to Carpenters,
> Riggers, Electricians, Sound Engineers, Painters and Prop Artisans. Monday will be
> ...


----------

